# First Buck



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

After watching this ten point buck pass by me as I tried in vain to mouth grunt him and seeing him again last Saturday only to watch him turn and run after a doe, I finally was able to stick him Tuesday night.

Got into the stand on Tuesday just after 2pm. After about 15 minutes I see a rabbit hunter with his beagle and watch as they slowly but surely head my way. When they finally saw me, his dog had run/peed all over my hunting area. He apologized and we talked for a few minutes. He went on his way, and I debated on whether this day was over before it started. I decided that I would sit for a while. I sat a couple hours and bleated/grunted occasionally. 
At 4, I heard deer moving to my left. I watched as a fat doe and a yearling came into sight. They moved toward the bean field behind me. As I watched, the 10 pointer that I had seen twice came a following. He stayed on the mature doe like white on rice. They moved to the field about 70 yards away and I watched, thinking that I was going to have to tell another story of the buck that got away, when the doe turned directly toward me. She slowly walked diagonally toward me. At about 40 yards, the buck froze up and we locked eyes. ( Honestly he may of heard my legs shaking) We stared at each other for what seemed to be 5 years, and I decided that it was now or never. I felt comfortable with the shot and let the arrow go. I heard it hit him, but did not see where. 
I waited 30 minutes and got down to find my arrow. It was covered with dark red blood. I saw a blood trail, decent but not the best. After one hour my buddy and I started tracking. We saw where he has layed down, and against our better judgement, we pressed on. We tracked him all the way to a river where he crossed. My heart sank. I knew we should of pulled back when we bumped him the first time. 
Luckily I was able to obtain permission from the landowner and after about a half hour I found him laying on the river bank about 50 yards from where he crossed. 
Very blessed to have this oppurtunity to take my first buck. 

I learned, and would advise people to read up on tracking. I thought I had lost a big buck last night due to my impatience. Its a horrible feeling knowing that you hit them and may not be able to find them. Blood color and animal reaction and how to track accordingly, are things I read as I stayed up all night sick to my stomach. Wish I had read up on it before hand. 

Good luck to all you hunters, be safe and track smart.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulation and good job finding your buck. Thing with bow hunting never give up but every now and then take a break. Nice buck wish one that size would give me a shot. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good for you. Congrats on a very nice deer.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Way to stay with it. That's a great first buck! What county did you take him in?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great deer! Sounds like you hit liver.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great first buck and awesome you already had some history with him.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice deer man! 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, I am still pretty excited.

Fishstix: took him in Auglaize county.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work whitee! Are you officially hooked on bowhunting now? Awesome buck.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great story and awesome buck , glad to hear everything worked out for you . That was a perfect shot you made !!!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

really nice looking buck congrats.sometimes a hard lesson is the best teacher.patience is a virtue.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome first buck man! Mine was a little dinky 4 pointer! You'll never forget this one for sure! 

Gonna put him on the wall?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

way to stick with it man.. it looks like you made a very good shot on that buck too!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great buck and way to stick with it!


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Definately a buck to be proud of! Also great story to go along with it!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, definitely had to work for this one but it has been well worth it.

He was taken in Auglaize county.


----------

